# Cub cadet engine swap



## Ray Hawkins (Sep 8, 2020)

I have an 2006 slt1554 tractor that the original 27hp engine went out on.i bought a 24hp engine model#13ak11ck712.the problem is the original engine had the solenoid made on the starter and the new engine doesn't. Is there anyway to rewire a solenoid on the tractor to get it to work correctly. Tia sorry if this seems like dumb question but I've been trying this for over a month.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... Use a 3-prong starter relay.









Cut the positive battery cable running from the battery to the starter and put to battery lugs on it. Hook those lugs to the two large post on the relay. Take the small wire that was running to the starter solenoid and hook it to the small stud on the relay. The relay needs to be bolted down in order to ground. Find a good spot to bolt the relay to the frame for a solid ground through the mounting legs and then cut the main battery cable and install the battery lugs.

If you use a 3-prong relay, all of your safety switches should still work.


----------

